# Morning dove not cooing normally



## douglasabee (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a male morning dove that was a rescue; he is around 14 months old.

He was cooing normally and rather loudly, especially in the morning, for about 6-8 months. He seemed to stop cooing for a couple months, which I thought was due to mating season ending.

I heard him cooing a couple months later; but it was a very quiet muffled coo.

He is still cooing occasionally and he still has this muffled sounding coo.

What could the cause of this be?


----------



## jamesdenoyonpattee (Aug 19, 2014)

*mourning dove not cooing as before*

I have a rescue White-Winged Dove and she was cooing a lot and then suddenly stopped. I was quite concerned until I realized all the other White-Winged Doves in the neighborhood had stopped cooing. Then in 1 or 2 months they all started up again. 
But what came to mind is that your mourning dove might be mourning for a friend or mate. Is your dove, solitary or have friends? Has your doves behavior been otherwise normal? Eating normally? Energetic, active? Because White-Winged Doves mate for life, form close bonds, I am hoping to find a friend or two for her, though she is quite happy right now, and visits with pigeons on the window sill, and she flies freely in the house and has several perching spots where she can look out the window. That may be another aspect - what is her housing like?
Those are my thoughts
Jay


----------



## douglasabee (Nov 1, 2014)

He seems to be behaving the same. 

When he coos it sounds like someone is holding a sock over his beak, if that makes sense.

I had never been able to get him to bathe; I tried a couple weeks ago and he really seems to like it.

I had been seeing alot of white dust on his back and while preening; since he has been bathing a couple times a week I have not noticed nearly as much of the dust.

I heard him cooing this morning and while he was making the same muffled sound; I also heard a couple coos that seemed to be much louder.

Could part of the problem be that he was not bathing and was breathing alot of that dust?


----------



## douglasabee (Nov 1, 2014)

He seems to be behaving the same. 

When he coos it sounds like someone is holding a sock over his beak, if that makes sense.

I had never been able to get him to bathe; I tried a couple weeks ago and he really seems to like it.

I had been seeing alot of white dust on his back and while preening; since he has been bathing a couple times a week I have not noticed nearly as much of the dust.

I heard him cooing this morning and while he was making the same muffled sound; I also heard a couple coos that seemed to be much louder.

Could part of the problem be that he was not bathing and was breathing alot of that dust?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It is normal Pigeon stuff, and normal pigeon behavior.


----------

